# Have you had a baby through successful IVF?



## emmalpritchard (Jul 29, 2016)

Have you successfully conceived using IVF? 
Did you give birth within the last seven months?
Is this your first child?
Are you aged 30-55?

If you answered yes to the above (or know someone who would) then I want to hear from you!

I'm working on an inspiring, feel-good feature for a glossy women's title about why this Christmas will be extra-special. I'm keen to include a woman who will be celebrating her first Christmas as a mum, thanks to IVF.

The piece will involve a telephone interview and an all expenses paid photo shoot.

If this sounds like you, or someone you know, please contact me: [email protected]

Deadline: Friday, 5th August 2016


----------

